# Teat Dips Vs. Spray



## RollingHillsNigerians (Dec 3, 2012)

I have been going back and forth on weather I should use a dip or a spray for my Nigerian does. I am currently leaning towards the dip b/c I think it will give the teat better coverage than the spray would. Teat DIPS are also used in most dairys and have been used w/ good success. The spray seems like it would work good too though. Please help me and share what you use for your does. Thanks


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

In my opinion dips work better. When you spray your more likely to miss a spot or if your spraying from the back it will only get the back or just speckle it with solution. Dipping submerges the teat in solution and covers fairly thoroughly most of the time.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I use FightBac. It is a spray, but the end is shaped so that it points upwards towards the goats teat. I don't have any problems with missing spots or getting enough coverage. I usually milk on one side, carry the bucket over to the table, pick up the spray and spray the teats from the other side. I also like the spray because I don't have to worry about it getting spilled. When I had the dip, it was always my luck that one of the goats would knock it over, get into it or kick right when I was going to dip them and I would end up with more on me than on the goat.

I also wash their udders before milking with a chlorhexidine solution.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I use neither. Pat Coleby says that goats receiving the correct amount of calcium and magnesium will not get mastitis. I give my goats dolomite as she recommends, and have found this to be true. I do pasteurize though, and I don't know if there are other issues besides mastitis (like e.coli) with raw milk.


----------



## RollingHillsNigerians (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you! I have heard of people not dipping but for now I am going to dip just to be on the safe side, I would hate to get a case of mastitis. I will either get the wipes for cleaning the udder from Caprine Supply or make my own with the Fias Co Farm recipe. I am leaning towards the dip because it does ensure full coverage and doesn't leave any "undipped" spots.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I guess I'm the odd duck cause I use baby wipes before and after milking. The doe's seem to like the feel of them and I haven't had any cases of mastitis.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Wipes are fine too but have you read whats in baby wipes? I break out in hives if I put them on any of my softer skin like the underside of my arms or even near anywhere delicate. This website lists the common ones and has a recipe I'm going to try this year instead of fiasco farm since it drys my does teats out too bad.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Might have to read that. Lately I've been using the Huggies ones with Shea Butter on my face and hands. I had planned on using them on the goats as well to keep things nice and soft.

ETA: I just read the info on that website and I think I will be making my own from now on. I didn't realize there was so many chemicals in a baby wipe.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

I use the formula found on Fiasco farms. Simple, easy, inexpensive.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I wipe before and after too. I added chlorhexidine solution and a touch of glycerin to a box of baby wipes. It's working great so far! When this runs out, I'll be replacing them with paper towels and the same solution 

I also love the fight bac spray. It gets great coverage. The aerosol can works better than a spray bottle.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I used fightbac for a little while and had zero problems with coverage. However, my doe was allergic to it, it caused dry flaky skin, and she also REALLY HATED it. I have see it used with success on other does, though. It just didn't work for mine.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use antibacterial facial wipes on udders before and after....and as far as a dip, I don't dip as long as I milk just once a day with kids on them afterwards.
Once kids are weaned however, I use a dip made with a splash of gentled iodine in water.


----------



## Marty1876 (Jan 12, 2013)

I use fight back after milking. It one very quick spray onto the tip. I love this stuff, its quick, easy, and convenient.

That said, its a bit chilly, and my girls aren't loving it, but I have had no trouble ever with chapping. I suppose if you use too much it could be a problem, but directions say 1 spray at 1/2 inch. Its meant to only effect the tip of the teat. I've had no trouble with any infectioins in my does. I also use a cow udder pre-milk wipe when I begin to milk. I like easy and convenient.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

like adamsacres, I also use the routine/recipe from fiasco farms and it works great for me.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

I use the udder wipes from hoegger's prior to milking then spray with fightbac after. As someone mentioned, the fightbac can be cold so I make sure to keep it in the house and only take it out to milk.... and while I'm milking, I store it inside my jacket so it's as warm as possible going onto the teat. Also, I keep the goat on the stanchion and have some one on one time while it dries so I'm not sending the goat back in the cold with wet teats. This has worked well for me--no complaints!


----------



## black-smith (Jan 20, 2011)

How do you get your goats to eat the dolomite? Mine won't eat it, I've mixed up the mineral mix in pat coleby's book, with the kelp and everything, and they won't touch it? I had to switch to just a generic dairy mineral...


----------



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

I use to use dip but then found a great cheap spray and I save so much more money on spray and I think it's just as good half the mess but works just as we'll. idk that's just me .


----------



## MooresPride (Dec 22, 2012)

I use wipe out wipes and fight back spray. Always afraid of either spilling the teat dip and of I have to have someone milk for me I don't want then accidentally sharing it from one goat to another.


----------

